# How to find volunteer opportunity in Milan



## KarenVG (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi
I have about 4-5 months left before I need to leave Milan. I have finished my course and have lots of free time, so would like to do some volunteering. I've tried searching online but everything comes to a dead end.

Does anyone know of a way I could find opportunities? Anything really... helping the elderly, children, admin work for charities, whatever! My Italian is enough for basic conversation.

Thanks!!


----------



## lilbitlizz (May 4, 2015)

Hi! I'm glad you're asking this, as I am about to move to the Milan area myself for 3 months, while my husband is on assignment. I'll be looking for volunteer opportunities as well to stay busy and enjoy the area while I'm there. I am a dog trainer and animal caretaker here in the States and will be looking for opportunities in that area....


----------

